# Whatcha doin?



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hehe... since I have been waiting to cast on the KAL socks, I finished up a Red Riding hood scarf. I made one for my DIL for Christmas and really liked how wide it was, so I made me one. These are supposed to be sewn up to make like a hoody with scarf ends. I didn't have time to do DIL's scarf, since I bound off about 45 min before they arrived. She loved it anyway and I never told my secret. lol
But I did sew up the one I made for me. Didn't like it that way at all. It was all pointy in the back. So, I unsewed it. Anyway, here are pics, DIL's is purple, made from Caryon Soft yarn, mine is the lighter one made from fisherman's wool. I really like it. Sorta squishy, spoingy feeling, although the wool is a tad on the scratchy side. VERY warm. I used a whole skien of yarn, 400+ yards, and I think it could have been a tad longer.

My DD is modeling for me ....


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Beautifully done. How wide are they?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

ohhhh ....looks cozy !!


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Cute! I've been crocheting infinity scarves this month, because my SIL has a huge tub of old yarns (mostly from thrift stores, in weird amounts). 

But my mom got me some nice wools and a book on how to knit socks on dpn's for Christmas. I've been prcticing on someof the icky yarns. I'm going to try my first sock this week. But I'm still not sure I have the attention to keep the stitch counts right. This is why I like felting.  You don't have to count anything. We'll see!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love them!!

(and I know that isn't your DD in the last pic!!)


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Those are ultra cozy lovely and the work is wonderful! I made my computer my model for my beanie pics, your models are darling! Yesterday I started another pair of socks...nearly done. This rainy weather......... I love these, how wide are they?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very cute! I've always loved those scarf/hoods


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Lovely scarves mamajohnson!



libby said:


> But I'm still not sure I have the attention to keep the stitch counts right. This is why I like felting.  You don't have to count anything.


Stitch markers!
Stitch markers are your friend. I crochet (working on a vest right now) and I use stitch markers that I make myself out of lobster claw clasps, in the jewelry and beads section of wherever you buy crafts supplies.

My current stitch markers are just the claws and some embroidery thread, but making them becomes it's own little art in itself. I've made them with crocheted wire and beads, but always end up giving them away. I keep saying that I'll get around to making a pretty set and then _keeping_ them. LOL, haven't yet.

But get or make some stitch markers. Improvise (my first were pieces of twisty tie) if you must, but get some and then only count once.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

libby said:


> Cute! I've been crocheting infinity scarves this month, because my SIL has a huge tub of old yarns (mostly from thrift stores, in weird amounts).
> 
> But my mom got me some nice wools and a book on how to knit socks on dpn's for Christmas. I've been prcticing on someof the icky yarns. I'm going to try my first sock this week. But I'm still not sure I have the attention to keep the stitch counts right. This is why I like felting.  You don't have to count anything. We'll see!


Oh socks are great! I made my first pair a couple weeks ago and just finished my 5th pair. You can do it! The little stitch markers mentioned are the best idea going. I have used anything from a piece of different colored yarn, safety pin, twistie or use your imagination or make one.... Actually double checking your counts, going slow and being patient will truly help bring out a great even project!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

romysbaskets said:


> Those are ultra cozy lovely and the work is wonderful! I made my computer my model for my beanie pics, your models are darling! Yesterday I started another pair of socks...nearly done. This rainy weather......... I love these, how wide are they?


Very cozy! They are about 12" wide. I love that part.


Yeah....Cyndi.....that last one is me. lol! DD is much younger and prettier.
:grin:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mamajohnson said:


> Very cozy! They are about 12" wide. I love that part.
> 
> 
> Yeah....Cyndi.....that last one is me. lol! DD is much younger and prettier.
> :grin:


Ok you were called darling by me...! Well you are!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

mamajohnson said:


> Yeah....Cyndi.....that last one is me. lol! DD is much younger and prettier.
> :grin:




Maybe younger ... but prettier?? I don't think so! Like Romy said you're , "Darling"

Besides knitting the KAL socks, I'm crocheting up a half round lap blanket with my Friday night "Fibers of Life" group


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Besides the KAL socks, I'm working on a pair of the Hermione socks in some self-striping yarn. They're fun!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I've been wanting to try spinning some superwash fiber. I'll get to it eventually! I couldn't stand working on only 1 project with all my yarn staring at me from the corner. So I temporarily put down the KAL socks and made a crocheted hat. I started a 2nd out of some lovely grey Alpaca yarn. There's still a couple other things I want to start or finish too. I'll probably work these 'other' projects in between the socks. :cute:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

SvenskyFlicka love those colors and that works really well with that pattern.

WIHH, I don't think I have ever spun super wash and I'm pretty sure I'm avoiding it for just those reasons.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I had thought about getting superwash roving and dying it...soooo maybe not now. 
Thnx for the input WIHH!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm working on a couple projects. This scarf: 

http://www.favecrafts.com/Knit-Hats-Gloves-Scarves/Beginner-Montgomery-Scarf/ct/1 

and these sno buddies: 

http://www.marymaxim.com/snobuddy-family.html

Something to keep my hands busy in the evenings. * *


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I also agree with WIHH on superwash. Maybe they rob the life out of it when makeing it "washable"? Something.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know with superwash they use a lot of chemicals to des ale the fibers or to glue them down. I want to say that back in the day when superwash was a new concept they used to somehow glue the scales of the fibers down. Now I think they pretty much use harsh chemicals to remove the scales. Here's more info if anyone is interested.

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingglossary/g/superwash_wool.htm


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

SF, that sock yarn reminds me of Easter, pretty Easter colors.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Love the scarf/hood. I need to knit me one of those. Sure would have come in handy the last few days with all the cold and wind.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

MammaJ, that's beautiful! It looks so warm. Like the length too.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I could look this up but I'll ask ya'll instead - what is an infinity scarf?

I have plans to weave a scarf like the one you are wearing, mammaj, Don't really know how to make it an actual hood though - since I'm not very good with a sewing machine.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Vicki! Those socks are destined for my old roommate/best friend in England. I hope she likes them. 

I'm almost to the toe! :bouncy:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

featherbottoms said:


> I could look this up but I'll ask ya'll instead - what is an infinity scarf?
> 
> I have plans to weave a scarf like the one you are wearing, mammaj, Don't really know how to make it an actual hood though - since I'm not very good with a sewing machine.


The way this pattern is written, you knit the long long scarf, fold in half and sew up about 10" of one side - down from the fold. I used yarn and a simple stitch by hand.

I just really didn't like the way it was all pointy where it was sewn. I would prefer a more rounded hoody scarf thingy. lol....maybe I need to figure it out and design it??

I do love the length and the width of this scarf. And in the Fisherman's wool it is wonderfully warm. The purple one was done in Caryon Simply soft yarn, and I don't think it is near as warm. But I knew it would be easier to care for, so a better gift choice.


----------

